# Tonights Emmerdale



## kevinf (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I don't know if anyone else on here saw tonights showing of Emmerdale, unfortunatly for myself I did and was deeply upset to the extent where I had to turn over.

If anyone has been following the storyine for Aaron then you'll know what I'm talking about, for anyone that isn't then the short version is Aaron sold a clocked car to a guy then both guys were using their dog's to intimidate each other.

Below is the email I sent to ITV & OfCom
................................................................

Hi,

I normally watch Emmerdale everyday it's shown without fail and even if I miss a showing on TV I either record it or watch it online however today's showing where Aaron's German Shepherd was attacked by the Mastiff and was later put to sleep by Paddy was too distressing and I had to turn over to another channel.

I have a Staffordshire bull Terrier that has been attacked three times in a single year by a dog with an irresponsible owner (and my dog isn't even two years old yet) so I know first hand just how stressful it is for a dog owner in this situation.

I feel that for a prime-time TV programme such as Emmerdale to be broadcasting these kinds of scenes is wrong, even though I know that the attack wasn't real and neither dog was harmed in the making of the episode it's still not acceptable and I am disappointed that ITV have to scoop so low just to pull in more viewers.

Too many people are using large dog breeds to settle scores and to intimidate other's and for this kind of thing to be showcased in this way on TV is just going to add to an already high problem.

Personally I would like to see an apology on TV before the next showing of Emmerdale not just for myself but also for other's that saw such a distressing episode.

I would also appreciate a reply to this email.

Thanks
Kevin Fahey


Anyone else have any thoughts? do you think it was acceptible for ITV to show that kind of thing on tv?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I watched the 1st half & did'nt bother with the second as could see what was comeing  I know its not real but............................ lets see what they have to say after the complaints have arrived no doubt some mumbled apology now its to late


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i didnt see anythin wrong

they didnt actually show the dog being attacks so you cant actually complain about that

end of the day they are only showing what happens in the real world, its sad but its true


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I always watch emmerdale....but not tonight as I knew what was coming.
Surely we all know about what happens out in the real world..without having it rammed down our neck on tv.


----------



## kevinf (Mar 20, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> i didnt see anythin wrong
> 
> they didnt actually show the dog being attacks so you cant actually complain about that
> 
> end of the day they are only showing what happens in the real world, its sad but its true


True, but I believe that there's certain things that should and shouldn't be allowed.

For example things like Eastenders doing the bipolar disorder storyline I would say those kind of storylines to be acceptable however this one is just plain wrong.

I saw on panorama about britans unwanted pets and the one BBC Three done with Ricky wasn't it? they both showed the truth about whats happening to dogs these days and for ITV to be jumping in could just make the job of putting a stop to dogs being used as weapons a whole lot harder.

I started my own website (blamethebreeder.com) which is being backed by Mic Martin from BBC's Dog Borstal and he even said that things need to be done as things that ARE being done aren't working.

As I said I know neither dog was harmed it's just the fact that some people would of found that very upsetting...I've been in the position before where my dog was seriously injured and it took me months to get him back to how he was just to be put through it all over again.

I suppose it's all down to personal views though


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

im so pleased i had my class tonight cos i didnt know to expect that to happen, i cired with poor batley so this would have upset me too. my dad saw it & he seemed less than impressed with it too 

keep us up to date with any reply you get from them


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

I watched it but didnt know what the story line was, had me in tears after recent events here


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Kinjilabs said:


> I watched it but didnt know what the story line was, had me in tears after recent events here


im almost afraid to ask what events here?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I didn't know it was coming, don't read spoilers, but I was actually sick. Vomit all over everywhere, it was horrible.

I hate to know dogs have been injured, and dog fights just knock me for 6


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Carla-Jade said:


> im almost afraid to ask what events here?


We lost our last Lab back in May, the one in my profile pic,still very raw


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Kinjilabs said:


> We lost our last Lab back in May, the one in my profile pic,still very raw


oh thats awful im so sorry to hear that  x


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

To be honest if they didnt show the attack there shouldnt be a problem. Its not real guys and I know that you say you all know it but if you did it wouldnt bother you so much. Its broadcast that it was coming all over the show. If you dont like it dont watch it, however dont have a go at them for broadcasting what is out there. What if aliens landed, you would certainly moan..."oh soaps are meant to cover real life stories not made up stuff!" Well surprise surprise as soon as they do you are down their throats! Get over it its a show.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

i'm actually visioning a press hate campaign against the killer mastiff breeds


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

sorry but I think people are being a bit OTT over this. I understand for anyone who has recently lost their dog or has had experience of dog-on-dog attacks but I think they handled it very well.

Things like this happen in the real world. I saw nothing wrong. It was sad, but it's a soap. It's acting (very bad acting on the GSD's part, a dying sedated dog wagging it's tail and licking the actors :lol and it is not real.

The GSD didn't look overly gory and no actual fighting was shown. I think they put the story across very well without it being too 'violent'.

For goodness sake if we got so overly emotional over all the story lines then the country would be a sobbing broken down mess every time a cancer/car crash/divorce/miscarriage ect story line was run.

It's unfortunate that they used breeds that are 'status dog' types (although I don't think the GSD is particularly, I hardly see any rough uns with them in my area) but it wouldn't be realistic if they had two big tough guys wandering round with Pekingese dogs would it?

Edit: and for the record, I have had first hand experience of the effects of dog fighting after my uncles SBT which I was very close to was stolen and used as a bait dog. She was found in the canal with the most horrific wounds you could imagine. If anyone was to be upset by tonight's Emmerdale, it would be me.


----------



## LauraJayne (Jun 7, 2010)

I did not see any fighting or anything as I was working till 8!

But, when I came in it was on tv and it was where Aaron was upset in the lounge and Paddy was saying his dog had lost a lot of blood, from there I gathered what was going to happen and stopped watching (although did not turn it off as the whole family were watching, I also did not want to leave the room as I didn't want any attention on me - you'll understand soon enough.. )

Although I could not see what was happening I could hear Paddy say that it was kinder to do it while the dog was sedated and 'he won't know, i promise you' and 'it doesnt hurt' and 'it will be like going to sleep' and then..... 'hes gone'.

My dog and best friend was pts on August 29th and these are ALL things my vet said, my heart completely broke, and I did see the dog lying on the vets table, although it was badly acted (waggy tail) all I could see was my beloved Jack.

I've found it very hard to deal with and come to terms with my loss - hardest out of all of my family and I'm in a complete state right now! Many of my friends have text me since saying 'PLEASE tell me you didn't watch Emmerdale today' 

But although it is so raw and I am in so much pain and I'm so heartbroken right now, I don't believe that people should be offended/feel the need to complain (I am only commenting on what I saw ^) as soaps are 'supposed' to be a 'reflection' all be it dramatised version of real life and I personally, think it is important for issues like.. having a much loved pet pts, and bipolar, etc. to be shown as it helps people understand things more, as it gives an insight into things people may not otherwise have experienced.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I think it will of been an eye opener for some...

I can't see why it shouldn't been shown.....

Just thought I would add to this..
People on here post threads of dog fights and abuse which sometimes is quite horrific... But people still view them and this forum is open to the public of any age.. So if you can complain about Emmerdale doing a story line of something is really happening right now in our country then maybe you should be complaining about some threads on here..


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote.. a dying sedated dog wagging it's tail and licking the actors ) 
My Millie licked the vets hand and wagged her tail when she saw her


----------



## kevinf (Mar 20, 2010)

I was coming from an angle where I've had to rush my own Staffie to the vet after he was attacked in my own back garden because the owner of the other dog doesn't have a fence capable of keeping his dog in his own garden.

The vet told me that if I hadn't of acted the way I did then the injuries could have been alot worse, a huge possibility of my dog being blind in one eye if not worse and my sadness as well as other's was genuine...not like some actor on tv that can turn on the water works on cue.

I didn't see it as them showing a current problem in the Uk, I saw it as 2 dog owners acting like irresponcible dog owners trying to sort a stupid mistake...just imagine all the kids now, thinking to themselfs "oh if I get myself a huge dog nobody will touch me" yeah because thats really going to help the situation is it not?

Why can't they just leave it to people that know how to do things? and I'm not saying that I wasn't affected by the other programmes that BBC done "My weapon is a dog" and panorama's "Britans unwanted pets" as they both got to me as well.

And as for them using real life situations, there's alot more they could of used out there instead of dogs.

Right or wrong it still upset myself as well as others therefor they should be informed, my dad wasn't as badly affected than I was and even he said it wasn't right for them to do it and they should expect people to complain...I've heard about OfCom coming down hard on broadcasters for smaller things like this as well.

Rant over now lol


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Mum2Alfie said:


> To be honest if they didnt show the attack there shouldnt be a problem. Its not real guys and I know that you say you all know it but if you did it wouldnt bother you so much. Its broadcast that it was coming all over the show. If you dont like it dont watch it, however dont have a go at them for broadcasting what is out there. What if aliens landed, you would certainly moan..."oh soaps are meant to cover real life stories not made up stuff!" Well surprise surprise as soon as they do you are down their throats! Get over it its a show.


i actually agree with the above, you didn't see anything graphic and it does highlight the problem of people using status dogs

story lines where people die of cancer upsets me seeing as my nan died from it. but i don't complain.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't watch the show usually but I've been following the Mark wylde story so did see it.
I'm very much in favour of showing real life stories to push home to people what happens in real life and the affect it has on those around us, also many young people see the soaps so showing stories that really do happen shows them the bad things that happen and the conciquences they have. They show suicide, teenage pregnancy, drug addiction, murder, adultry etc etc and they include things like this so people realise the affects the bad things in life have. I do think it was heatrbreaking to watch Clyde be put to sleep and maybe they went a little far to show it in such a way but if one young person sees this and it makes them change the way they are and the way they see their pets then it can only be a good thing, we all know Clyde is probably running round with his nose in everything.
I'm not disregarding anyones pain at watching the show, I cried my eyes out, but shows like this push home what happens in every day life, the crap as well as the good and the heartache that can sometimes surround that.
Clare xx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Was in tears


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

But im like that with most sad endings oh banning me from watching tv


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't watch Emmerdale thank God... and being an owner of both breeds that were used in the show I am very sad  I know it happens and it's a storyline but what's to think some muppet watching it will think it's a good idea? 

Just trying to imagine my mastiff and GSD fighting... can't picture it they're far too close for that nonsense


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

sequeena said:


> I know it happens and it's a storyline but what's to think some muppet watching it will think it's a good idea?


But you could say that for anything. Hollyoaks always have someone dealing drugs and there is always murder on it. Eastenders is full of murder.

Corrie atm has someone who had a termination on it, but pretending to still be pregnant. Now why do you think people who have alot of trouble getting pregnant or cant get pregnant not kicked up a stink cause its made them sad? Cause its a story line. Its not real. However, it happens, people get terminations all the time. I bet some have even pretended that they were still pregnant.

I really think it has been blown out of proportion.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

its not real only acting:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I didn't see it as we are at ringcraft on thursdays but as the breeder of a dog that died only last thursday as the reslut of a fight I am glad I missed it. I would have most likely turned over if I had been in.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Mum2Alfie said:


> But you could say that for anything. Hollyoaks always have someone dealing drugs and there is always murder on it. Eastenders is full of murder.
> 
> Corrie atm has someone who had a termination on it, but pretending to still be pregnant. Now why do you think people who have alot of trouble getting pregnant or cant get pregnant not kicked up a stink cause its made them sad? Cause its a story line. Its not real. However, it happens, people get terminations all the time. I bet some have even pretended that they were still pregnant.
> 
> I really think it has been blown out of proportion.


Agree wholeheartedly.



sequeena said:


> I know it happens and it's a storyline but what's to think some muppet watching it will think it's a good idea?


Is anyone going to go and develop alcoholism/smack addiction because Phil Mitchel did? Become an axe wielding murderer like Tricky Dicky was?

I watched the episode and to be quite honest, although I was upset about the story line, it didn't actually show anything, and I've seen worse dog fights on the park.

People need to get a bit of perspective on it. It was a sad episode, but just that, an episode of a soap opera. If we abided by simply screening stuff that was all fluffy and nicey-nicey, we'd never get any decent dramas on at all!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Quote.. a dying sedated dog wagging it's tail and licking the actors )
> My Millie licked the vets hand and wagged her tail when she saw her


I am sorry about your dog, I really am...

but... (I don't wish to sound harsh here) soaps reflect what goes on in everyday life.. There has been storylines of fatal car accidents, muggings, domestic violence, babies that die, women miscarrying, 'happy slapping', pets being run down, house fires, murders..... I could go on.....

there will be people that these stories touch a raw nerve with everyday, you can't really knock them for making these scenes, it is a soap after all and it is not just soaps that shows these things.. there are documentries and all sorts

I think complaining is a bit OTT


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

I only had a problem with it because yet again it gives these two breeds a bad name. Why did they need to use dogs at all they didnt need to. 

Both of these breeds already have a bad name without soaps jumping on the bandwaggon and adding to it.

Although its only a soap many people view it as real.

I can honestly see why people were upset by it.

The first thing I said when I saw it was 'well here we go again' meaning portraying the dogs as evil monsters who will rip people apart when this could be no further from the truth. 

I can now see other soaps doing the same and we will probably have loads of stories now about mastiffs & sheps tearing people up


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> The first thing I said when I saw it was 'well here we go again' meaning portraying the dogs as evil monsters who will rip people apart when this could be no further from the truth.
> 
> I can now see other soaps doing the same and we will probably have loads of stories now about mastiffs & sheps tearing people up


It was done that way for realism. It would hardly have carried the same credence should they have done it with 2 poodles would it?

Sorry, but I think it is a complete over reaction to complain about it. And to be frank if you carry the views that nothing on tv should be shown if it is upsetting or conforms to stereotypes of the times, I'd stick to CITV or CBeebies.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

cutekiaro1 said:


> Although its only a soap many people view it as real.


God help em then!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Emmerdale a decent drama? HA! :lol:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

kevinf said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I don't know if anyone else on here saw tonights showing of Emmerdale, unfortunatly for myself I did and was deeply upset to the extent where I had to turn over.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I didn't watch it,I knew what was coming and I have had an upsetting year as it is without getting all torn up about a soap opera death that should not have been shown.

If they insist on showing things like this which are very distressing then they need to move the programme to later in the evening,my kids often watch the soaps with me and I don't like them seeing this kind of stuff.

Well done to you on sending this email and I hope they have the decency to reply to you. I am sorry to hear about the distressing attack on your dog.how awful for you!

Izzie


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Emmerdale a decent drama? HA! :lol:


I like it, it's pretty light hearted... I'm just watching this scene now on ITV2... is it wrong that the initial scene where he finds the dog, actually made me LOL?! it was really badly done!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I didn't watch it,I knew what was coming and I have had an upsetting year as it is without getting all torn up about a soap opera death that should not have been shown.
> 
> ...


I'm just watching it now.... they haven't actually shown anything?!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I like it, it's pretty light hearted... I'm just watching this scene now on ITV2... is it wrong that the initial scene where he finds the dog, actually made me LOL?! it was really badly done!!


I've not seen it... I don't watch the soaps :thumbup:
IMO all of the soaps are badly done anyway :lol:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

the dog is not doing a great job of being sedated lol


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

what I really dont get is that when a dog attack is in the paper or on the news people are straight on the bandwagon saying the owners are irresponsible etc etc and its not the dogs fault bla bla bla, but when it is on a soap you think its ok to have the dog portrayed in this manner 

How does that make sense

Real life you stick up for the breed but on a fake tv show its ok:confused1:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> what I really dont get is that when a dog attack is in the paper or on the news people are straight on the bandwagon saying the owners are irresponsible etc etc and its not the dogs fault bla bla bla, but when it is on a soap you think its ok to have the dog portrayed in this manner
> 
> How does that make sense
> 
> Real life you stick up for the breed but on a fake tv show its ok:confused1:


No not at all. It is the owners fault in real life, it was aarons fault on emmerdale....he has paid the price by losing the dog. It is ok to show something that happens in real life on a TV show....it has shown what can happen if you do this kinda thing...its not nice. I doubt anyone wants to lose their dog by doing that kinda behaviour and thats what has been portraid. All dogs can fight, all dogs can hurt one another, but Aaron has had the dog for along time, so couldnt change it in cause its a typical dog could they?


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

where has my other post gone


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Mum2Alfie said:


> No not at all. It is the owners fault in real life, it was aarons fault on emmerdale....he has paid the price by losing the dog. It is ok to show something that happens in real life on a TV show....it has shown what can happen if you do this kinda thing...its not nice. I doubt anyone wants to lose their dog by doing that kinda behaviour and thats what has been portraid. All dogs can fight, all dogs can hurt one another, but Aaron has had the dog for along time, so couldnt change it in cause its a typical dog could they?


Could have been Edna's dog :lol:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

whoever removed my post can you please tell me why?

There was nothing nasty in there


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Some posts were removed as they were in reply to, or quoting, a rather abusive one.

All were removed so that the thread continued to make sense.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Some posts were removed as they were in reply to, or quoting, a rather abusive one.
> 
> All were removed so that the thread continued to make sense.


ok thanks


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> Could have been Edna's dog :lol:


Lol that would have been funny! :lol:


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Soap operas reflect life. There is also usually a social message in many of the story-lines too.

So we get all the "problems" highlighted, from child abuse, single mums, gay rights, teenage truancy, drugs, prostitution etc. we see them all on soaps, get behind the characters and hopefully most of the story lines paint a picture that makes for a happier more tolerant society.
We no longer ostracise single mums (Roxy) , or beat up gays (Christian), and we try to understand what is behind the labels of druggie (Holly) and prostitute (Janine), by giving them a back story in soaps.

Dogs used as weapons is a modern day topic, and obviously Emmerdale thought it should be recognised. They have gone down "the sympathy for the dog angle", which is after all what the problem boils down to. 
Dogs do get injured and dogs die, to say they don't, is to play down the problem.


----------



## kevinf (Mar 20, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> I am sorry about your dog, I really am...
> 
> but... (I don't wish to sound harsh here) soaps reflect what goes on in everyday life.. There has been storylines of fatal car accidents, muggings, domestic violence, babies that die, women miscarrying, 'happy slapping', pets being run down, house fires, murders..... I could go on.....
> 
> ...


Yes there have been documentries about dogs as I have already said in previous post's but the difference is they actually care as they used people that deal with this kind of situation on a daily basis...and I couldn't even watch all of the panorama one as they showed a dog being put to sleep as well so I'm not being a t**t just because it's a soap.

The point I was trying to make was that ITV shouldn't of shown paddy giving the dog the injection, my friends daughter who is only 5 saw it and thought they had actually killed the dog...thats the main problem.

Also as it's already been said, some people could see this kind of like a tip that if they get a mastiff or a GSD they can use them to resolve stupid situations.

Yes as Paddy and Jackson said, Aaron could of just given the guy his money back and took the car back but that wouldn't bring in the veiwers would it!

As a friend said "what's the moral of this story, don't sell a clocked car or you're dog could end up getting attacked and possibly die?"

EDIT:

I forgot to add...I've not yet heard from either OfCom or ITV yet but I didn't really think they would apologize or anything


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

lauren001 said:


> Soap operas reflect life. There is also usually a social message in many of the story-lines too.
> 
> So we get all the "problems" highlighted, from child abuse, single mums, gay rights, teenage truancy, drugs, prostitution etc. we see them all on soaps, get behind the characters and hopefully most of the story lines paint a picture that makes for a happier more tolerant society.
> We no longer ostracise single mums (Roxy) , or beat up gays (Christian), and we try to understand what is behind the labels of druggie (Holly) and prostitute (Janine), by giving them a back story in soaps.
> ...


I love this post!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Well done, thats what we all been trying to say and you have put it really well!! Rep for you!!



kevinf said:


> Yes there have been documentries about dogs as I have already said in previous post's but the difference is they actually care as they used people that deal with this kind of situation on a daily basis...and I couldn't even watch all of the panorama one as they showed a dog being put to sleep as well so I'm not being a t**t just because it's a soap.
> 
> The point I was trying to make was that ITV shouldn't of shown paddy giving the dog the injection, my friends daughter who is only 5 saw it and thought they had actually killed the dog...thats the main problem.
> 
> ...


Please read the post I have quoted. That will explain it better to you, then maybe you will get it. There is tons of people and animals dying on the telly ALL the time!!! Even in childrens movies!!! So whats the difference! You need to explain that its just a TV program and not real, and the dog is fine, but its to try to stop something that happens in real life. My son is 5 and would get that kinda thing. He knows about death, his hamster died and we explained what happened and stuff. Also it doesnt hurt to find out about animals being put to sleep either. If you have animals it will happen at some point and its better to find out sooner rather than later. Please please think about these things before you react. Too much PC is causing major problems in society without people adding to it for the smallest of things.

My last post on this now.


----------



## kevinf (Mar 20, 2010)

Mum2Alfie:

Don't get me wrong I understand what you and others are saying but I think what's been proved in this thread alone is that everyone has a different opinion on every situation and some people are affected by things in different ways.

I as well as many others (not just on this forum) thought that ITV were wrong doing the scene and I've had over 100 messages from people saying they won't be watching Emmerdale again until the storyline has finished...obviously that doesn't seem alot to some but it's not about numbers, it's the fact Emmerdale fans are switching off to watch something else.

And I'll probably get moaned at for this bit, but I just think that if people think that it's acceptable for a soap to show a vet giving a dog an injection to kill it when it done nothing wrong then I'm obviously on the wrong pet forum.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

kevinf said:


> Yes there have been documentries about dogs as I have already said in previous post's but the difference is they actually care as they used people that deal with this kind of situation on a daily basis...and I couldn't even watch all of the panorama one as they showed a dog being put to sleep as well so I'm not being a t**t just because it's a soap.
> 
> The point I was trying to make was that ITV shouldn't of shown paddy giving the dog the injection, my friends daughter who is only 5 saw it and thought they had actually killed the dog...thats the main problem.
> 
> ...


I just think thats a very unrealistic view of it to be honest... people that think this way will do it regardless, they are general idiots and doubt they are the type to sit through an episode of Emmerdale.. And surely if an animal lover thought this way, the scene at the end would be enough to make them think twice?

As for the 5yo, whilst I understand we do everything we can to protect our children, sometimes we can't. Emmerdale is not intended for children and we cannot wrap them in cotton wool... what about documentries that show animals killing and eating each other? tbh, there are worse things shown during the day.. It's not nice but it is life sadly


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

kevinf said:


> The point I was trying to make was that ITV shouldn't of shown paddy giving the dog the injection, my friends daughter who is only 5 saw it and thought they had actually killed the dog...thats the main problem.





Tink82 said:


> Emmerdale is not intended for children


I agree that Emmerdale is not really a children's program and certainly not for 5 year olds if you are worried about the effect this scene has had on children.

So what about Mark being shot in the woods, did she think they had really shot and killed him too?

What about Karl's sneaky affair with Eve or last year's psycho Sally stalking Ashley and Laurel, or Andy beating up his partner Jo, are they good wholesome viewing for 5 year olds, if that is the way you want to view it ?

A vet giving an injection to a dying dog is very upsetting but he wasn't deliberately being cruel to it, unlike the wife beater, the adulterer or the murderer, scenes which it seems everyone takes in their stride.


----------



## watshea (Jul 19, 2009)

I agree with kevinf,it was an innapropriate storyline. There will be gullible individuals out that there think that using dogs to settle a score is a great idea after watching this.We know that this occurs already but airing this on T.V.will prompt others to do it. After all it so far it has shown no negative consequences for those involved i.e. prosecution, physical injury.Ok so Aaron is upset but on the whole the people using dogs as weapons have a void of emotional attachment to them. If any dog is injured they will obtain another rather than take it for vetinary treatment.Some people take these soap stories very seriously - look at how many soap villians have been targeted by the public who cannot differentiate fact from fiction. 
I, personally was not upset but rather angered by the story. Ridiculous attempt to boost viewing figures.
Well done kevin.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> There will be gullible individuals out that there think that using dogs to settle a score is a great idea after watching this.We know that this occurs already but airing this on T.V.will prompt others to do it.


As it has been all over the news even just today, 5 minutes ago
BBC News - Big rise in violent dog-on-dog attacks, say pet groups

It already seemed to be a problem in Feb 2009
Gang members using dogs as weapons face jail (From Your Local Guardian)

May 2009
http://www.adfero.co.uk/news/rise-in-dogs-used-as-weapons-$1297270.htm

Nov 2009
Demands grow for 'weapon dogs' to be brought to heel - News, Pets - The Independent

March 2010
Man guilty of 'weapon dog' murder (From The Bolton News)

and broadcast May 2009 
BBC - BBC Three Programmes - My Weapon Is a Dog

I do not think it needs any prompting whatsoever.


----------



## watshea (Jul 19, 2009)

Clearly, this is an existing significant problem and has been for sometime which is undeniable. To display it in this format may well contribute to normalising the activity and people may become desensitised the more it is presented as 'everyday life'. I personally consider that the damage to the dog was sanitized - a smattering of blood and a little whimper. Of course they could not and should not have illustrated the reality of injuries a fatal dog on dog attack may cause. Perhaps it would have been better not to have shown the dog post attack.
If I watched a film about dalmations it wouldn't prompt me to go and buy one but many hundreds of people did so who would not have considered it previously. TV and film has a powerful impact on some. I am only hoping that the Emmerdale story results in some significant consequences for the individuals in an attempt to discourage this behaviour.


----------



## gemizza (Sep 25, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> i didnt see anythin wrong
> 
> they didnt actually show the dog being attacks so you cant actually complain about that
> 
> end of the day they are only showing what happens in the real world, its sad but its true


i agree smudge. it does happen in the real world sick sad vile idiots do get there dogs to fight. i just hope there are more owners like me out there who love their pet and would never carry out such a vile act.

it makes me sooo angry! 

thats what soaps are about trying to capture real life


----------



## kevinf (Mar 20, 2010)

Finally, I have a reply from ITV,



> Dear Kevin
> 
> Thank you for your recent email regarding Emmerdale.
> 
> ...


I still hold my personal view that it was wrong and shouldn't of been shown and obviously theres people that both agree and disagree so it just goes to prove that everyone has their own opinions whether or not others see them as "stupid" or anything else.

I formed my own opinion that matches that of others as well, I understand there is a problem with dog fighting etc as my dog has been attacked 3 times in a single year...ok granted the dogs were split up and none died but that shouldn't make any difference.

Personally I've found that people that have been in a similar situation were hit harder than those that hadn't, not meaning others won't be affected but those that have will understand that when I saw it I could only see pictures of my dog laying on my vets table having treatment...If I'm not allowed to voice my personal opinion then I'll gladly leave the site and do it elsewhere


----------



## watshea (Jul 19, 2009)

Have seen this topic on another forum and as far as I can recall all posters were opposed to the storyline.A number of them have expressed their concerns to ITV. I must admit I was surprised in relation to some of the critical replies to Kevin's post. As he says, he was simply stating how this episode had affected him.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

better write a letter to the makers of Marley and Me and complain about them showing Marley being put down.

It's just a soap mate.


----------



## kevinf (Mar 20, 2010)

Tapir said:


> better write a letter to the makers of Marley and Me and complain about them showing Marley being put down.
> 
> It's just a soap mate.


Not at all because I haven't seen it so it hasn't caused me any upset, if it's upset you though then I would stand by your views not mock you for having an opinion :thumbsup:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

not mocking you mate. i just find it hard to believe that when there is so much serious awful stuff happening in the 'real world' people can complain about soaps. thats just my oppinion.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I can see the views of everyone on this thread, but how far do we go on this we would have no television, no films,no news programmes etc, All tv programmes show something at sometime that adults/children could copy.


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

I missed the 1st episode as was at work.
Saw the last half of the 2nd (have to say i dont like Emerdale and only watch if i have to)!
I was giggling away at the fact the dog seemed to be having a great time!
This sedated dying dog desperately wanten to keep his eye on Paddy at all times even trying to sit up to have a better view!
Wagging his tail and lookig a picture of health!
He certainly wont be getting a Bafta for that but maybe a slot on aunties bloomers instead!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Whilst i appreciate (sp) that we all have our own oppions on this,my view is you can see far worse on television.There is an on/off button if we don't like what we see.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

I wanted to see what all the fuss was about so found it on youtube and have to say that I can understand why people may be upset at the storyline! Especially if they have a lost a pet that way, I thought the Eastenders scene where people were trapped in a burning Queen Vic which was set on fire by fat crack addict Phil Mitchell far more disturbing.

I was trying to figure out who's acting was worse? Clydes or Paddys  As for kids watching, well tbh kids most kids arent interested in watching it really are they? they happen to be in the same room as the parents who want to watch it... It's not down to the programme makers to censor everything, as these soaps arent aimed at children, it's down to the parents to censor it. So either tape it Sky+ it. Or turn off and spend some quality time with your child instead of watching soaps with them


----------



## kevinf (Mar 20, 2010)

Tapir said:


> not mocking you mate. i just find it hard to believe that when there is so much serious awful stuff happening in the 'real world' people can complain about soaps. thats just my oppinion.


I wasn't complaining at the soap itself, I complained to ITV about the storyline, as you say yes there is more serious and awful stuff going on these days and dog fighting / poor dog ownership is one of them so why advertise it?

I accept you're opinion though


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i do feel kevin has been given a bit of a rough ride tbh- he was just saying the episode affected him. to me, different things affect different people.
both my parents have just had cancer that almost killed them but i wasnt affected by the recent storyline with steph on holyoaks. however, all the storylines of marriages & pregnancies hurt me like hell cos i had it all planned but my OH walked out on me valentimes day. of course they should still be shown but maybe people should ease up a bit with kevin- he was just expressing an opinion


----------



## kevinf (Mar 20, 2010)

Carla-Jade said:


> i do feel kevin has been given a bit of a rough ride tbh- he was just saying the episode affected him. to me, different things affect different people.
> both my parents have just had cancer that almost killed them but i wasnt affected by the recent storyline with steph on holyoaks. however, all the storylines of marriages & pregnancies hurt me like hell cos i had it all planned but my OH walked out on me valentimes day. of course they should still be shown but maybe people should ease up a bit with kevin- he was just expressing an opinion


Thank you 

I would also like to add that I wasn't the only person to contact ITV regarding the storyline either, there has been a huge number of complaints made.

There are alot of things I have been through, my parents divorced when I was about 3 years old, my nan died when i was 15 when I needed her the most and a friend had a still birth and I can't watch programmes with those kind of storylines...I've never lost a dog but as I've said mine has been attacked 3 times in 1 year so watching it on tv is hard as well and I've never watched a full film, soap or documentry with these kinds of storylines.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

kevinf said:


> Thank you
> 
> *I would also like to add that I wasn't the only person to contact ITV regarding the storyline either, there has been a huge number of complaints made.*
> There are alot of things I have been through, my parents divorced when I was about 3 years old, my nan died when i was 15 when I needed her the most and a friend had a still birth and I can't watch programmes with those kind of storylines...I've never lost a dog but as I've said mine has been attacked 3 times in 1 year so watching it on tv is hard as well and I've never watched a full film, soap or documentry with these kinds of storylines.


just like there were complaints made about the Derren Brown show- his latest one where a guy was put in a straight jacket & tied to railway lines.

of course we alll knew he wouldnt get hit with the train but it disturbed those people enough to complain. Surely thats what the complaints procedure is there for?

we all wont agree on everything as is human nature but it would be nice for us all to be able to express our thought without being jumped on. its all a matter of individuality. im very sensitive about most things but thats just me


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

kevinf said:


> I just think that if people think that it's acceptable for a soap to show a vet giving a dog an injection to kill it when it done nothing wrong then I'm obviously on the wrong pet forum.


The dog hadn't done anything wrong, it was PTS because the injuries inflicted by the other dog (supposedly, remember it's not real) were fatal and nothing could be done for it.

I honestly don't think there is anything wrong with showing a dog being PTS (pretending) on a soap. This is what happens in real life and that is what soaps are portraying - real life. Did you complain when Edna had Batley the Yorkie PTS? That was a more emotional scene imo (if you forget the storyline and just think of the 'PTS' scene) but that scene was held as one of Emmerdale's best most memorable and emotional scenes.

My honest opinion is that people need to lighten up a little bit. I know it's an emotional subject but that is what Soaps are all about - emotional/dramatic viewing. If you think you're gonna be offended by what you see on TV then i'd suggest you get a radio.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Carla-Jade said:


> i do feel kevin has been given a bit of a rough ride tbh- he was just saying the episode affected him. to me, different things affect different people.
> both my parents have just had cancer that almost killed them but i wasnt affected by the recent storyline with steph on holyoaks. however, all the storylines of marriages & pregnancies hurt me like hell cos i had it all planned but my OH walked out on me valentimes day. of course they should still be shown but maybe people should ease up a bit with kevin- he was just expressing an opinion


I agree that people have been a bit tough on Kevin! different things effect people in different ways,I am extremely sensitive after a very rough year where I have lost my Mum and my Grandfather in a four month period. I try and avoid subjects on tv that will start off a whinge fest!

I think storylines have to be dealt with delicately,ok the acting was appalling,can't see Clyde the dog getting an Oscar this year but its still a very traumatic way of losing a pet and I can understand Kevins upset.

Izzie


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Izzie999 said:


> I agree that people have been a bit tough on Kevin! different things effect people in different ways,I am extremely sensitive after a very rough year where I have lost my Mum and my Grandfather in a four month period. I try and avoid subjects on tv that will start off a whinge fest!
> 
> I think storylines have to be dealt with delicately,ok the acting was appalling,can't see Clyde the dog getting an Oscar this year but its still a very traumatic way of losing a pet and I can understand Kevins upset.
> 
> Izzie


definately agree all people are different. i wail when any animal gets hurt- im a big wuss really with that but it does really upset me, real or not. easter saturday i took my baby girl pepper to be pts & held her hand as they injected her... im sobbing just recalling it :crying:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Carla-Jade said:


> definately agree all people are different. i wail when any animal gets hurt- im a big wuss really with that but it does really upset me, real or not. easter saturday i took my baby girl pepper to be pts & held her hand as they injected her... im sobbing just recalling it :crying:


You have had a crappy year haven't you? I had a boy pts last year and I had to change vets because I actually can't stand being in the room where it was done,I turn into an absolute wreck!

Hope things get better for you really soon. You just don't know whats round the corner for you! something really nice I hope!

Izzie


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Izzie999 said:


> You have had a crappy year haven't you? I had a boy pts last year and I had to change vets because I actually can't stand being in the room where it was done,I turn into an absolute wreck!
> 
> Hope things get better for you really soon. You just don't know whats round the corner for you! something really nice I hope!
> 
> Izzie


wow i feel you are similar to me- i also changed vets! but they were rather rubish on top of it

yeah 13th Feb i was dumped after 5yrs togehter, 25th feb i lost my job then easter say i lost my pepper pot. so i have to hope this is all my crap all come together- so it has to look up?!

heres to a good new year for us both! x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Carla-Jade said:


> just like there were complaints made about the Derren Brown show- his latest one where a guy was put in a straight jacket & tied to railway lines.
> 
> of course we alll knew he wouldnt get hit with the train but it disturbed those people enough to complain. Surely thats what the complaints procedure is there for?
> 
> we all wont agree on everything as is human nature but it would be nice for us all to be able to express our thought without being jumped on. its all a matter of individuality. im very sensitive about most things but thats just me


OT but I loved that show!!

And I agree, this year has been extremely crap and for me is going to get even crappier


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Carla-Jade said:


> wow i feel you are similar to me- i also changed vets! but they were rather rubish on top of it
> 
> yeah 13th Feb i was dumped after 5yrs togehter, 25th feb i lost my job then easter say i lost my pepper pot. so i have to hope this is all my crap all come together- so it has to look up?!
> 
> heres to a good new year for us both! x


Definitely hope for a better year for us both,with me its been family deaths and two family members with cancer,my Uncle has throat cancer but his prognosis is very positive and sadly my other uncle who has just been diagonosed and its right through his body!

I will keep you in my thoughts Carla,things can go wrong but sooner or later your fortunes will turn and you will look back on this time and realise how strong you are hun.

Izziexx


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

sequeena said:


> OT but I loved that show!!
> 
> And I agree, this year has been extremely crap and for me is going to get even crappier


oh why is that Sequeena,I know you have had a tough year! jeez I started this year with so much optimism and it went so wrong,BUT on a positive note I have had my first litter and Im loving every minute!

Izzie


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> oh why is that Sequeena,I know you have had a tough year! jeez I started this year with so much optimism and it went so wrong,BUT on a positive note I have had my first litter and Im loving every minute!
> 
> Izzie


Just crap on top of crap! I'll pm you, don't want to take over the thread :lol:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

sequeena said:


> OT but I loved that show!!
> 
> And I agree, this year has been extremely crap and for me is going to get even crappier


i love that shiw.... but i may love Derren a little too  hes just too cute!!!



Izzie999 said:


> Definitely hope for a better year for us both,with me its been family deaths and two family members with cancer,my Uncle has throat cancer but his prognosis is very positive and sadly my other uncle who has just been diagonosed and its right through his body!
> 
> I will keep you in my thoughts Carla,things can go wrong but sooner or later your fortunes will turn and you will look back on this time and realise how strong you are hun.
> 
> Izziexx


you will both be in my prayers too. i found a lump so had to have the needle test as there have been an awful lot of breast cancer in both sides of the family.

i have a new job (still very btter towards the other but that will fade) got the 2 pups (cant ever replace pepper but its summat to focus on & love) just gotta get me a lovely guy next :lol:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Carla-Jade said:


> i love that shiw.... but i may love Derren a little too  hes just too cute!!!
> 
> you will both be in my prayers too. i found a lump so had to have the needle test as there have been an awful lot of breast cancer in both sides of the family.
> 
> i have a new job (still very btter towards the other but that will fade) got the 2 pups (cant ever replace pepper but its summat to focus on & love) just gotta get me a lovely guy next :lol:


Hope the test proved negative hun. The pups sound lovely and you know there will be a new hunk around the corner who will treat you like a princess.

To the OP so sorry for hijacking your thread Kevin,will get back on topic now!

Izzie


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Izzie999 said:


> Hope the test proved negative hun. The pups sound lovely and you know there will be a new hunk around the corner who will treat you like a princess.
> 
> To the OP so sorry for hijacking your thread Kevin,will get back on topic now!
> 
> Izzie


ooops i forgot to say yeah i was ok  yeha sorry kevin we thread jacked it summat rotten! but at least it gave him a break


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Carla-Jade said:


> i do feel kevin has been given a bit of a rough ride tbh- he was just saying the episode affected him. to me, different things affect different people.
> both my parents have just had cancer that almost killed them but i wasnt affected by the recent storyline with steph on holyoaks. however, all the storylines of marriages & pregnancies hurt me like hell cos i had it all planned but my OH walked out on me valentimes day. of course they should still be shown but maybe people should ease up a bit with kevin- he was just expressing an opinion


Issue I have is that I have also been affected by cancer, but I'm not of the opinion that nothing should be shown on TV about cancer because it upsets me. My nan died of a heart attack...people dying the same way on TV doesn't make me ring in to complain.

And the excuse a child saw it and got upset...well stop letting the kid watch programmes like this! Did the child get upset about Mark Wilde getting shot, or Aaron kicking the crap out of paddy a few months ago?

Fact it soaps deal with the nitty gritty of everyday life. To complain about it is in my opinion way OTT, and to suggest as some have been doing, that it will make idiots run out and get a dog to use it as a weapon, that is just as stupid. Dogs are already used as status symbols and Emmerdale were highlighting that, not condoning it.

Stand by what I said. If people complained and TV producers listened to it all we'd have NOTHING on TV at all worth watching. Half the time it serves to highlight and already errant problem in society and raise awareness of it.

There's an off button to every tv, and you know what story line is going on at the time. Simple answer, turn off.



Verbatim said:


> . Did you complain when Edna had Batley the Yorkie PTS? That was a more emotional scene imo (if you forget the storyline and just think of the 'PTS' scene) but that scene was held as one of Emmerdale's best most memorable and emotional scenes.


Now THAT did make me bawl my eyes out. It was sooooo, soooo sad! But yo are correct. Same principle, showed the dog being put to sleep. Can't say I complained though, just hugged my guinea pig!! (didn't have a dog at that stage).


----------



## kevinf (Mar 20, 2010)

So saying that some will see it and think of doing it is stupid? so if I was to say that people saw the BBC programme "My weapon is a dog" there was a scene where 5 or 6 guys with big dogs walking in a group to intimidate others...then after that people that live near me started doing it, I don't sound so stupid now do I?

The fact is, people see someone doing something and think it's ok to do the same.

I now think I was stupid for ever joining this site so admin will recieve a message to remove my account...forums were developed to give everyone the ability to discuss topics and that is what I was doing yet I seem to have done so on a forum where some users think it's ok to mock somebody with an opinion.

I just hope people on this forum dont come up with their own opinion about something and recieve the same treatment I have been given.

So this is my final post, I won't bother people with my "stupid" opinions again.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

kevinf said:


> .
> So this is my final post, I won't bother people with my "stupid" opinions again.


People are simply giving you an opinion on your opinion though! Stop being so thin skinned.

If you complained that is your prerogative, personally I wouldn't have bothered.

I do not think it is silly to suggest that some people will see things and do them, but the fact is that if those people are so easily led, then they would end up doing it anyway.

I still stand by what I said. Do you think murders or crime programmes on TV cause people to go out and kill others? :confused1:


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> so admin will recieve a message to remove my account...forums were developed to give everyone the ability to discuss topics and that is what I was doing yet I seem to have done so on a forum where some users think it's ok to mock somebody with an opinion.


What is going on?

Forums are for discussing things, no-one ever agrees on anything, so if you posted to get unanimous support, it was never going to happen, no matter what your views were.

Even pics of cute kittens or pups can end up as forum fights, so do not feel particularly got at.

You should stand by what you believe in, not cave in. Many threads end by everyone agreeing to disagree, I feel this is one of them. It doesn't make either side "stupid" it is just a difference of opinion.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> Soap operas reflect life. There is also usually a social message in many of the story-lines too.
> 
> So we get all the "problems" highlighted, from child abuse, single mums, gay rights, teenage truancy, drugs, prostitution etc. we see them all on soaps, get behind the characters and hopefully most of the story lines paint a picture that makes for a happier more tolerant society.
> We no longer ostracise single mums (Roxy) , or beat up gays (Christian), and we try to understand what is behind the labels of druggie (Holly) and prostitute (Janine), by giving them a back story in soaps.
> ...


Exactly. If you watch tv you will see scenes that you wouldnt be happy to see in real life and that can make you think. Those of you that got so upset by it, what do you do if you see a person covered in blood and dying on tv. I suppose you just shrug that off because it is not a dog. Scarey!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

kevinf said:


> So this is my final post, I won't bother people with my "stupid" opinions again.


its sad to see you go becuase of this


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

kevinf said:


> So saying that some will see it and think of doing it is stupid? so if I was to say that people saw the BBC programme "My weapon is a dog" there was a scene where 5 or 6 guys with big dogs walking in a group to intimidate others...then after that people that live near me started doing it, I don't sound so stupid now do I?
> 
> The fact is, people see someone doing something and think it's ok to do the same.
> 
> ...


Hey don't leave because of this! you are entitled to your opinion and I respect it even if you are getting a bit of stick from other quarters!

Just stick around and try and enjoy it ok!

Joxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Izzie999 said:


> Hey don't leave because of this! you are entitled to your opinion and I respect it even if you are getting a bit of stick from other quarters!
> 
> Just stick around and try and enjoy it ok!
> 
> Joxx


see we both want you to stay!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

kevinf said:


> So saying that some will see it and think of doing it is stupid? so if I was to say that people saw the BBC programme "My weapon is a dog" there was a scene where 5 or 6 guys with big dogs walking in a group to intimidate others...then after that people that live near me started doing it, I don't sound so stupid now do I?
> 
> The fact is, people see someone doing something and think it's ok to do the same.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't leave the forum just because this thread gave responses that you didn't agree with. If everyone agreed with everything then the world would be a very boring place. I think this thread would make for a very interesting debate - you may see sides of the subject that you hadn't previously seen.

However, if you can't cope with the fact that people out there do have different opinions to yourself then perhaps a forum isn't the place for you


----------



## kevinf (Mar 20, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> However, if you can't cope with the fact that people out there do have different opinions to yourself then perhaps a forum isn't the place for you


Not at all, to be fair I really couldn't give a stuff if everyone agree's with my views or not as their are other people with views and opinions that I don't agree with so why you're saying if I cant cope I haven't got a clue.

If I couldn't cope then I wouldn't of signed up in the first place so sorry but I couldn't help but laugh at your post, it's obvious that people are going to have different opinions as that's the way life is!

The reason I'm not sticking around is because people have said that things I've said were stupid without even knowing what I've seen and experienced through my life.

I have already contacted admin to remove my account I am now just waiting for admin to delete my account.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Ah I guess we're all back to the 'you can have your opinion - except when it's not the same as mine!!'

Shame.


----------



## watshea (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't blame Kevin for making a rapid exit from the forum. What has happened in some cases cannot be described as discussion but plain offensiveness. To participate in fruitful discussion there has to be a degree of intellect and finesse, rather than contributions of hostility and street talk. One has to wonder what it is in a person that provokes the need for such vitriol.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

watshea said:


> I don't blame Kevin for making a rapid exit from the forum. What has happened in some cases cannot be described as discussion but plain offensiveness. To participate in fruitful discussion there has to be a degree of intellect and finesse, rather than contributions of hostility and street talk. One has to wonder what it is in a person that provokes the need for such vitriol.


I do believe that offensive comments were removed by a moderator? So tbh it's not fair to keep mentioning it, because it was dealt with.... Sadly there will always negative comments on internet forums... It's part and parcel of being a member on any forum. I've seen far worse believe me, and for the few that spoil it there is far more nice people on here, just like there are everywhere you go. People seem to be judging the members by one thread... There's lots of great threads all over the forum, threads without bitching and backbiting.... If you read something you don't like, report it, and move on, don't spend days harping on about it.

I do think deleting an account because of reading something you don't like a little OTT, especially when the moderators have removed offending posts .But there ya go, everyone is different.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

MissShelley said:


> I do believe that offensive comments were removed by a moderator?


And I believe those comments were between two other people...


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> And I believe those comments were between two other people...


Thanks Tink, I can vaguely remember them


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

There's no need to be nasty about anything or to anyone. There's ways of expressing opinions without causing offence, or meaning to that is. There's also a subtle difference between telling someone you think something they have done is stupid, and then out and out calling them stupid. I mean I'm sure I've done some stupid ass things in my time, but I'm not generally a stupid person. :thumbup:

I do think leaving a forum because of some comments though, that have been removed is a bit OTT. But, each to their own.


----------



## kevinf (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm leaving because I have better things to do with my time such as fundraising for dog charities and so forth rather than sitting on a forum creating a "discussion" just be told my comments and thoughts are stupid, I wouldn't except that if someone paid me so why on earth should I sit around and take it?

As I've said before and to be fair I am getting pretty peeved off keep repeating myself like a broken record, I seriously don't care what people think of my opinion's and thoughts...take them as you will however I won't accept being abused because of my own thoughts.

I own a dog that has been attacked 3 times due to stupid, idiotic and irresponsable dog owners so forgive me if I have strong views on this kind of situation but that's just the person I am, I have other views that are stronger that this so forgive me if I sound rude but if you're going to call me stupid then don't bother wasting your breath because your moaning and childish whining is falling on deaf ears.

Now I'm going to go and raise some money to save dogs that have been injured or neglected, mind you I'll probably be called stupid for doing that next but I still don't give a toss


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

This forum is about a lot more than what anyone thinks of an episode of a soap, I do not see why anyone should feel the need to leave over a few deleted comments which BTW I didn't see.

If kevinf is such a staunch campaigner re "blame the breeder" 


> Blame the Breeder is a new website with the aim of being the voice of dog's not just in the Uk but worldwide, as the trend of having big and powerfull dog is ever-growing I thought it was about time somebody spoke out about the truth behind the most popular breeds of status dogs.


,

then I would not be recruiting him to fight for any cause I would be involved in has he has clearly not got the passion to fight for what he believes in and has fallen at the first hurdle. If a person cannot stand up to a few ladies and gents on a forum then what chance has he for "changing the world".

Surely a forum such as this is a perfect grandstand for any animal welfare cause.


----------



## kevinf (Mar 20, 2010)

lauren001 said:


> This forum is about a lot more than what anyone thinks of an episode of a soap, I do not see why anyone should feel the need to leave over a few deleted comments which BTW I didn't see.
> 
> If kevinf is such a staunch campaigner re "blame the breeder"
> ,
> ...


And why would I want you to "recruit" me? I'm a charity fundraiser not some solicitor or anything, I spend my time raising money so that charities can continue to care for dogs.

As for "falling at the first hurdle" I've been doing what I do for years and I've come up against bigger people than that of people on here so you're post has got to be the funniest I've read yet...I really cant wait for others.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

I dont get how this has created a ten page argument?? Taking offence to something is a very subjective thing - i have seen much more menial things complained about on here than this? I can see that it COULD glorify using dogs as weapons, I can also see that it showed real consequences (regardless of poor acting!)

Personally I dont watch emmerdale, so cant really pass comment on the content too much. But seriously guys....how has it lead to an argument which has resulted in moderated posts????


----------



## kevinf (Mar 20, 2010)

Mainly because my opinions and view's are concidered "stupid", all I ever meant was that I didn't believe something like this should have been tackled by a soap...that's my opinion on it.

Then I expressed another opinion that people COULD see it and think that if they decided to carry out the actions Aaron and Micky (_if that's the name of the other guy_) used they could also intimidate others...which is the whole point of the storyline.

Apparently I'm stupid for thinking this however I'm not the only person that thought of it that way so others decided to mock and attack me because of my thoughts that others share...I've known people to copy things they've seen on tv, it happens everyday but does everyone witness it? course not but I have so I was speaking following experience.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

kevinf said:


> Apparently I'm stupid for thinking this however I'm not the only person that thought of it that way so others decided to mock and attack me because of my thoughts that others share...I've known people to copy things they've seen on tv, it happens everyday but does everyone witness it? course not but I have so I was speaking following experience.


Instead of getting your back up, you could try to see the other peoples points of view, when asking you what you deem OK to put on TV, taking the above into account?!

If you applied the logic above then any crime shows would be banned, any dramas, anything in soaps that dealt with anything remotely bad/dodgy, any drugs, any comedy showing people drunk, any comedy with rude/bad language... the list goes on and on!



kevinf said:


> Now I'm going to go and raise some money to save dogs that have been injured or neglected, mind you I'll probably be called stupid for doing that next but I still don't give a toss


Get off your high horse.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Horse and Hound said:


> Instead of getting your back up, you could try to see the other peoples points of view, when asking you what you deem OK to put on TV, taking the above into account?!
> 
> If you applied the logic above then any crime shows would be banned, any dramas, anything in soaps that dealt with anything remotely bad/dodgy, any drugs, any comedy showing people drunk, any comedy with rude/bad language... the list goes on and on!
> 
> Get off your high horse.


Seconded.

We see things every day that link us to bad memories and remind us of things we don't want to be reminded of.... the route of the bus I use to get home from town goes along the road where I witnessed my dog being hit by a car and killed when I was a child.. however i'm not taking steps to get the bus route changed or even getting on a different bus because it's just an unfortunate part of life that we all have to cope with.

I understand that some people are offended by things they see on TV but I don't think by any means that those things should be removed from the telly just in case it offends or upsets a select few people.

And Kevinf, you are starting to lose any credibility in your 'poor bullied little me' argument when you are claiming to be 'laughing' at people's posts. It's okay for you to belittle us but it's not okay for us to disagree with you?

I bid you farewell and hope your request is swiftly fulfilled.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

kevinf said:


> I'm leaving because I have better things to do with my time such as fundraising for dog charities and so forth rather than sitting on a forum creating a "discussion" just be told my comments and thoughts are stupid, I wouldn't except that if someone paid me so why on earth should I sit around and take it?
> 
> As I've said before and to be fair I am getting pretty peeved off keep repeating myself like a broken record, I seriously don't care what people think of my opinion's and thoughts...take them as you will however I won't accept being abused because of my own thoughts.
> 
> ...


*Not being rude,but it was YOU that started the thread.
As i said earlier in the thread,if people don't like what they see on tv then either turn it over or turn it off.*


----------



## kevinf (Mar 20, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> Seconded.
> 
> We see things every day that link us to bad memories and remind us of things we don't want to be reminded of.... the route of the bus I use to get home from town goes along the road where I witnessed my dog being hit by a car and killed when I was a child.. however i'm not taking steps to get the bus route changed or even getting on a different bus because it's just an unfortunate part of life that we all have to cope with.
> 
> ...


I wasn't trying to get any credibility or anything for my posts I was simply discussing something that included pets which is what this place is supposed to be about.

If people are going to be quick to comment that people's opinion's are stupid then the owners of this place may as well just close the forums and forget about giving people the oppertunity to speak.

I accept other people's opinion's but I have never said that someone is stupid for thinking something, I've been brought up to be individual, kind and considerate...I could easlily go over the forums picking out peoples opinion's on other things and say their stupid but I'm not that kind of person and I respect other peoples views.

For example people have views about young drivers that want to spend their money on their car, a friend of mine spent over £60,000 on his car and some people probably think that's stupid but that's their opinion and I respect that.

And I assure you I want my account deleted like the FAQ's say it will but it's upto the staff to remove it not me, I really can't wait to be deleted from the forums.



JANICE199 said:


> *Not being rude,but it was YOU that started the thread.
> As i said earlier in the thread,if people don't like what they see on tv then either turn it over or turn it off.*


Both of those are true and I didn't continue to watch but as others where watching I couldn't turn it over or turn it off so I watched a film on pc.

Just like someone else said (can't remember who) they said they saw it on tv but because the rest of the family were watching it they didn't want to leave the room or turn over...so surely you're telling them to turn over regardless because they were affected as well?


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

kevinf said:


> I really can't wait to be deleted from the forums.


The matter is easily remedied. If you truly do not want to be part of the forum, you don't need to wait to be deleted, just stop posting.


----------

